# Zauberer oder Jäger



## doenerjunge (11. September 2009)

Hi,ich spiele mit 2 Kumpeln aion in einer Gruppe,einer nimmt Kleriker,einer Gladiator.Daher spiele ich einen Fernkämpfer(DD).Wir wollen oft PvP spielen, in 6er Gruppen,aber auch Raid vs Raid.

Daher frage ich,ob ich Jäger oder Zauberer für ads oben genannte besse geeignet ist.Was wäre in Kobination mit anderen klassen in einer 6er Gruppe am besten? Bin dankbar für alle eure Vorschläge.

P.S:Stimmt es,das der Jäger gut unterbrechen kann?Dann bräuchte man keinen SM mehr...


----------



## zefexx (11. September 2009)

nimm das was dir mehr spaß macht...spiel beide klassen einfach mal an und dann entscheide dich...


----------



## Legitor (11. September 2009)

Vom Hunter aknn ich sagen, ja er kann gut unterbrechen und ist im 1on1 sehr stark,..

hat halt ein paar tücken beim leveln,.. aber ich würde den hunter bevorzugen (was ich ja auch mache)


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Ich würde in der kombination eher zum Zauberer tendieren!


----------



## doenerjunge (11. September 2009)

also:

Der jäger hat den Vorteil,dass er unterbrechen kann,was ein vorteil ist,da wir keinen SM haben werden.Er hat mehr DEF,aber weniger OFF mit dem Vorteil,auch Nahkampf zu können.

Der Zauberer hat weniger DEF,aber viel OFF,was in der oben genannten Gruppe vorteilhaft wäre.

Ich habe gehört,das der Jäger auch quasi ein perfekter beschützer wäre,in dem er Gegner von dem Kleriker oder Stoffi "wegschießt".Stimmt das?Und welche skills haben die beiden Klassen,die über schaden hinausgehen(Baum bei zauberer zum beispiel).

Nach den letzten genannten punkten würde ich mich dann wahrscheinlich entscheiden

Edit:stimmt es,dass der Zauberer oft Mana-probleme bekommt?


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

So einfach lässt sich das nicht sagen, wenn der Jäger kritisch trifft, macht er mehr Schaden als der Zauberer (Magie kann nicht kritisch treffen). Der Magier hat viel CC und auch AoE, der Jäger kein AoE aber ebenfalls guten CC.

Der Jäger kann gegnerische Stoffis und Assasins zerlegen bevor die wissen was los ist, der Zauberer dagegen kommt aber auch gut gegen Templer, Gladis, oder Schwere Rüstungsträger an (bei denen der Jäger schon weniger Schaden macht).

Spiel was dir besser gefällt.


----------



## doenerjunge (11. September 2009)

also sind beide etwa im selben niveau?hat keine klasse irgendeinen voteil?besonders wichtig wäre mir Abyss


----------



## Rayon (11. September 2009)

doenerjunge schrieb:


> also sind beide etwa im selben niveau?hat keine klasse irgendeinen voteil?besonders wichtig wäre mir Abyss


Sorc hat viel, viel CC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Sorc hat viel, viel CC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ranger hat Stille, kann besser kiten, Schlaf etc hat er auch wenn geskillt.


----------



## doenerjunge (11. September 2009)

Ist der Manaverbrauch beim Zauberer oft kritisch,oder ist die tatsache,das der jäger pfeile braucht,ein größeres handycap


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Pfeile sind billig, und Mana ist ein Problem, aber kein unlösbares, wenn du einfach durchcasten könntest, bräuchte man kein Mana, wir sind nicht in Wow, zudem braucht auch der Ranger Mana.


----------



## doenerjunge (11. September 2009)

ist es eigentlich ein großer vorteil,dass der jäger auch dolche und schwerter nehmen kann?


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

doenerjunge schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich ein großer vorteil,dass der jäger auch dolche und schwerter nehmen kann?



Er hat später immer nur den Bogen, die haben keine Mindestreichweite.

Spiel was dir gefällt omg, Roxx0rn wirst du eh nie wenn du immer so dähmliche Fragen stellt, egal was du spielst.

Es gibt keine IMBA Klasse.


----------



## henri (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Er hat später immer nur den Bogen, die haben keine Mindestreichweite.
> 
> Spiel was dir gefällt omg, Roxx0rn wirst du eh nie wenn du immer so dähmliche Fragen stellt, egal was du spielst.
> 
> Es gibt keine IMBA Klasse.


das war jetzt aber nicht nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (11. September 2009)

> das war jetzt aber nicht nett von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Wahrheit tut immer nur so 10sek weh, danach ist man entweder beleidigt oder fängt an nachzudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Er hat später immer nur den Bogen, die haben keine Mindestreichweite.



Und genau aus diesem Grund sind die Nahkampfwaffen relativ sinn und nutzlos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

imo läuft es für euch drei bei der wahl auf folgendes hinaus: wenn ihr leute beim wegrennen erwischen wollt, brauchst du den jäger wegen höherem speed(mit stigma) und insta snare auf kurzem cd. wenn das fangen von leuten für euch kein problem darstellen sollte und ihr mehr wert auf cc legt, dann braucht ihr ne sorc. dann musst der gladi allerdings mit seinem aoe sehr vorsichtig sein. alternativ auch sm(oder eben auch sorc + sm, sm + jäger etc), aber IMO unterscheiden sie sich schon recht deutlich in der wirkungsweise, wobei sm cc auf den einkommenden schaden pfeift, da fear durch schaden nicht gebrochen werden kann und rest auf dot und debuffbasis läuft - im gegensatz zu sleep und root mechanik der sorcs.

es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du sorc und ranger selber gespielt hättest, da das spielgefühl von beiden recht unterschiedlich ist. ich persönlich halte ranger für extreme faceroll klasse mit imba burst und eher ego- statt gruppencharakter. was nichts an der tasache ändert, dass eben dieser ego-faceroll-imba-burst gegnerische stoffies in sekunden aus den latschen hauen kann und der eigenen gruppe somit doch noch nutzen bringt.

so zumindest meine meinung, die sich auf den bisherigen betas und diversem video- und textmaterial gängiger aion-foren stützt. generell schadet es auch nicht, die skilllisten der in frage kommenden charaktere genauer anzusehen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. September 2009)

doenerjunge schrieb:


> Ist der Manaverbrauch beim Zauberer oft kritisch,oder ist die tatsache,das der jäger pfeile braucht,ein größeres handycap



Ich hatte mit meinem Mage, selbst in langen kämpfen keine manaprobleme, war alchi und hatte von daher immer einige manatränke dabei, zudem hat mage einige Manawiederherstellungsspells^^


----------



## Kalikas (14. Oktober 2009)

cih persöhnlich finde Zauberer besser, aber ist halt Geschmackssache.Es gibt keine Imba Klasse,man muss spielen können.


----------



## Naarg (14. Oktober 2009)

Wollte zum Sorc noch sagen, dass sich mit dem Stigma Lumiels Wisdom der Manahaushalt gigantisch verbessert. Man muss vielleicht alle 10-20 Mobs mal tanken.


----------



## Eryas (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Pfeile vom Jäger sind aber auch kein Problem. 1oo Pfeile kosten glaub ich 1oo Kinah, da droppen ja schon die mobs auf lvl 15 mehr.
Ich spiele selber einen Jäger und kann daher nichts zum Zauberer sagen, aber ich bin mit dem Schaden sehr zufrieden, den ich auf lvl 25 fahre
und kann normalerweise in Gruppen mit den Sorcs mithalten. Aus normalen Kämpfen mit mobs (alles unter Elite) geh ich unbeschadet raus, die 
haben meistens schon weniger als ein Drittel der Hp, wenn die in meine Nähe kommen. 
Man muss sich halt viel bewegen (kiten). Buffs gibt's natürlich auch (für sich selbst) und CC hab ich auch (z.B. http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=69...ed-from:0+1+13). 
Im PvP hab ich bis jetzt nicht so viel Erfahrung, aber ich zieh jeden Stoffi locker, da ich gut unterbrechen kann.
Gegen andere Jäger/ Assas und co. ist es bis jetzt immer sehr ausgeglichen.

ABER: Ich kann nichts zu Zauberern sagen.
         Probier beides und spiel das, was dir gefällt, jeder ist da anders.

mfg und hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
        Eryas

EDIT: Noch mal was sehr nützliches im PvP: http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=655


----------



## Reo_MC (14. Oktober 2009)

doenerjunge schrieb:


> Zauberer oder Jäger?



Wurstbrot oder Apfel?

Diese Sachen kann, darf, sollte man nicht vergleichen.

Ein Wurstbrot und ein Apfel haben folgende Sachen gemeinsam:
Sie sättigen - das wars.

Ähnlich wie beim Zauberer und beim Jäger:
Beide machen Schaden aus der Ferne, das wars.

Deswegen würde ich allen, die dir vorschlagen beides anzuspielen, zustimmen. Aber spiel nicht bloß bis Level 15 oder so. Bis Level 19 glaube ich, ist der Jäger nämlich nicht so pralle.


----------



## Virthu (14. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> cih persöhnlich finde Zauberer besser, aber ist halt Geschmackssache.Es gibt keine Imba Klasse,man muss spielen können.



ranger ist ziemlich imba auf 50. und anscheinend sehr sehr einfach zu spielen.


----------



## Eryas (14. Oktober 2009)

Also das der Jäger auf lvl 50 IMBA sein KANN, stimmt schon, aber nur wenn er gut gespielt wird.
Und dass er auch sehr einfach zu spielen ist... natürlich kann man sich einfach hinstellen und die Knöpfchen drücken,
doch dann ist man definitiv nicht IMBA. Auch im PvP kommt man damit nicht weit.
_Achtung an alle WoW-Hasser: nicht weiterlesen, mir fiel gerade kein besserer Vergleich ein..._
Das ist so, wie in der Arena in WoW: wer seine Klasse einfach spielt, der hängt so im 1300er Rating rum,
nur wer seine Klasse auch richtig beherrscht und auch mal spontan reagieren kann, der schaffts über die 2000.

mfg
   Eryas


----------



## Geige (14. Oktober 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ranger ist ziemlich imba auf 50. und anscheinend sehr sehr einfach zu spielen.



Würde ich so nicht sagen!

Jäger sind auf 50 mächtig, wenn sie das Kiten zu 100% beherrschen,
machst du einen fehler gegen einen Nahkämpfer bist du zu 99% tot!


----------



## Virthu (14. Oktober 2009)

wenn wir bei vergleichen zu wow sind... imo ist aion jäger vergleichbar mit den bwl ausgerüsteten und ashjre'thul vor dem speed-zu-schaden-umsetzungs-nerf tragenden classic-jägern. tab aufs ziel, 3 mal kritten, ziel tot, wenns ein stoffi/lederträger ist. nur hier mit verstohlenheit und laufspeedboost. und giften, die die gegner am fliegen hindern. und insta verlangsamung, die man erneuern kann, sobald sie ausläuft. und stuns auf 12 sek cd. oh ja und random stun procs. wär sonst ja zu langweilig, wenn eine klasse mit cc, reichweite, stealth, insta verlangsamung und stuns nicht zusätzlich einfach so nebenbei zufällig stunnen könnte. und wie die wow jäger brauchen die hiesigen halt auch erst ein paar items und ordentliche sockelung bzw manasteine.

ich glaube, jeder von uns wird noch wegen der eigenen klassenwahl ins grübeln kommen, sobald eine gewisse anzahl "gut gespielter" klassen auf level 50 unterwegs ist.

edit: @geige. "mächtig, wenn sie dies und das beherrschen" trifft irgendwo auf die meisten klassen zu oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Kalikas (14. Oktober 2009)

ne Frage, warum hehaupten einige, das er im Dmg mithalten kann? Es gibt doch keine Dmg meters e.t.c oder?Soll nicht böss gemeint sein.


----------



## Rayon (14. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ne Frage, warum hehaupten einige, das er im Dmg mithalten kann?


Ach, viele haben was zu kompensieren ^^



> Es gibt doch keine Dmg meters e.t.c oder?Soll nicht böss gemeint sein.


Nein


----------



## Eryas (14. Oktober 2009)

Der Schaden ist (bis jetzt) eh nur fürs PvP wichtig. Da kommt es schonmal drauf an, ob ich den Gladi umhauen kann, bevor die Stuns und Co. nachlassen, oder ob er zu mir rankommt... (nur ein Beispiel, ich weiß das Jäger auch kiten können sollten).
Da die Monster in Instanzen und Elite-Gebieten eh nur sehr langsam umfallen, ist es egal, ob jetzt einer mehr Schaden als der andere macht. Da ist's wichtiger, dass die mobs auch mal in CC sind oder man die mal weg von den anderen pullt usw..

mfg 
   Eryas


----------



## Zafric (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich als Sorc kann sagen, dass ein Jäger nicht mithält im Schaden. Beobachtet beim langen nebenher grinden. Meine Mobs waren definitiv weit vor seinen down. Gut, ggf konnte er net spielen, war brainafk, wollte es ruhig angehen lassen, oder läuft mit nem weissen Bogen aus Verteron rum, aber meine Beobachtung war einfach, dass Sorc eben mehr Dmg macht.

Allerdings war meine Beobachtung auch: Jäger tötet Sorc XD

Wenn ich von nem Jäger angegriffen werde, hilft mir kaum ne Potion noch, um mich zu retten. Wegfliegen kann man eh vergessen, also hau ich schnell, wenn nicht geschehen Schild an, Lebenstrank rein, Heiltrank gegen Silence und versuche Dmg zu machen. Sieht dann lustig aus, wie ich ihm noch schnell was bitteres mitgebe, bis ich wieder gestunnt und/oder gesilenced  bin, nen CD auf den Heiltrank habe und einfach lustig vor mich hinsterbe.

Aus Berichten von nem Kollegen von mir (Gladiator), weiss ich allerdings auch, dass er Jäger einfach nur als extrem lästig empfindet. Tuen ihm kaum weh, verfolgen kanner sie aber auch net, da sie durchschnittlich schneller sind und ordentliche CC's haben(Gut da hilft dem Gladi ja sein 37er Stigma mit +1000 Resi für 1:30 min gegen CC).

Insgesamt ist AION besonders 1on1 nicht balanced, aber halte ich auch net für nötig. Mit ner Gruppe von Heal, Tank und DD's ist man definitiv auch wieder im Vorteil gegenüber 6 DD's die man in der Regel nach und nach tötet, während man sich einfach fröhlich hochheilt.


----------



## xerkxes (16. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist AION besonders 1on1 nicht balanced, aber halte ich auch net für nötig. Mit ner Gruppe von Heal, Tank und DD's ist man definitiv auch wieder im Vorteil gegenüber 6 DD's die man in der Regel nach und nach tötet, während man sich einfach fröhlich hochheilt.



Was ist wenn man 5 DDs und Heal gegen sich hat? Tanks haben im PVP ja ohnehin nichts zu suchen und kommt mir nicht mit diesem Ranziehen auf lächerliche Distanz mit hohem CD. Dann kommt noch das Fliegen dazu wo man als Melee sowieso der gearschte ist.

Als DD, dem alles in die Wiege gelegt wurde vergisst man halt auch schnell, dass man in Aion sehr, sehr viel farmen muss und wenn man die Lobhudeleien hier verfolgt merkt nach einer Zeit, dass sie fast ausschließlich von Zauberern oder Jäger kommen.


----------



## Rygel (25. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Als DD, dem alles in die Wiege gelegt wurde vergisst man halt auch schnell, dass man in Aion sehr, sehr viel farmen muss und wenn man die Lobhudeleien hier verfolgt merkt nach einer Zeit, dass sie fast ausschließlich von Zauberern oder Jäger kommen.



... aber ging es dem TE nicht genau darum? ich habe beide klassen bis 20 gespielt und mich schlussendlich für den jäger entschieden. beide haben vor- und nachteile. der jäger kann mehr einstecken, levelt sich aber auch etwas langsamer, und der zauberer kommt mit viel DMG gut voran, kann aber nicht viel schaden kassieren.
ich persönlich empfinde die spielweise des jägers etwas routinierter (die rotation bleibt weitestgehend gleich) während der zauberer, abhängig von den cooldowns der fähigkeiten, manchmal spontan entscheiden muss was einzusetzen ist um den mob auf distanz zu halten. beim jäger vermisse ich das klassiche pet sehr. das kiten ist nicht soooo mein fall.


----------



## Zafric (25. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man 5 DDs und Heal gegen sich hat?




Dann hast du eine Gruppe von 1 Heal, 1 Tank, 4 dd's, was die Regel ist.

Sollte die Gruppe so geschickt sein, und dich als Healer sofort killen, dann hat deine Gruppe schlechte Karten, es sei denn sie packen den Healer der Gegner.

Merkste wat? Selbst dann kommts drauf an, wie man spielt.


----------



## Danf (25. Oktober 2009)

Bevor hier weiter das Gerücht verbreitet wird das Tanks im Pvp unnütz sind und es deswegen noch weniger Tanks gibt, mal folgendes:

Ohne Templer ist JEDE Gruppe verloren.

Könnt mich flamen oder nicht, aber jeder der schonmal grp gg grp gespielt hat weiß was ich meine.


----------

